# What's your hurry?



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 18, 2012)

We all want to get published here but do any of you feel pressured to get published quickly? Believe me, I want to get publsihed but I am in no rush to do so. I am not a perfectionist but I feel like I should take my time with my work and not rush through it. I have had a recent change in the pace of my life and find that I have little free time now. I very seldom have time to get on the forum and I must admit I haven't sat down and worked on my WIP in about two weeks. So how about you? Are you trying to get published asap or are you going to take your time?


----------



## Reaver (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm definitely in no hurry. I've been working on a trilogy of books for 7 years now.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Aug 18, 2012)

I want to get published, but I am not in a huge rush. I want the story told right and I want it to be told well. As hokey as it sounds, I want to do justice to Zephyr and Storm.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 18, 2012)

One great thing about being a writer is that there is no real "time limit."  Of course if you want to self-publish, there's that route, which doesn't tend to take as much time, but for traditional publishing, I think it's feasible to expect it's going to take much, much longer to see your name in print.  Make sure your writing is as good as it can be and then start submitting.  It's nice to have short term goals for yourself though.  I try to do that.  My short term goal at the moment is to have my WIP finished by October, edited and all.  If it doesn't happen, oh well, but that's my aim.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Aug 18, 2012)

I like the idea of "doing justice" to your characters and story. I think they deserve that respect, and I think a writer owes it to him/her self as well.  But I think we have to find a happy medium point between holding on to the work and letting it go out into the world.  I get to the point where I can't "see" my work clearly anymore, and then I know that I'm done with my initial editing and have to give it to another pair of eyes to look over.


----------



## Akahige (Aug 18, 2012)

If I believe my work is competent in its story telling and in the writing itself, I'll likely release it.  As nice as it would be to be highly polished as a writer before putting work out there, I think quite a lot of the polishing takes place along the way and at some point you just have to jump in and begin.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 18, 2012)

I just realized this might be appropriate for the publishing and writing questions section so if any moderators feel that it belongs in publishing I apologize in advance and feel free to move it if you so choose.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 19, 2012)

If my plan was to get published in order to make some money to put some food on the table, then I'd be in a hurry. Fortunately it's not. It'd be cool to be done and start trying to get my stuff out there for people to read, but at the pace I'm going now it'll be another couple of years before that happens.


----------



## Graylorne (Aug 19, 2012)

As long as you're unpublished, you have the luxury of taking it easy 
The moment you sold your soul, I mean, your manuscript, you lost it. Especially if you've signed for more than one book.
So enjoy it while you can


----------



## writeshiek33 (Aug 19, 2012)

for me with my dyspraxia i am in rush as i realize thee realality that it gone take me more time most folks


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in a hurry in the sense that I want it to happen as soon as possible ("it" being success, rather than being published in particular), but I know it's going to take a long time.


----------



## Lorna (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in a hurry to get this novel finished and up to the best standard possible quickly as I'm living on savings and when my savings run out, I'm going to have to get another job. As a philosophy post-graduate I find working as a cleaner or in a super market, the only jobs available at present, demoralising and soul destroying. At least if I've finished the book and it's on it's way to agents I have some kind of hope that all my time and money spent on education won't be a complete waste.


----------



## SlimShady (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm not in a hurry at all.  I'm young and I'm pretty sure I've got all the time in the world.  As long as I'm published by thirty I think I'd be more than happy.


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 19, 2012)

Writing is my dream. Like any dream, you want it to happen yesterday and be living it today. But I also realize things have to be earned. There are some clear steps that I have to take in order to get a novel published. First and foremost is write a darn novel worthy of publishing. I believe I have a shot with my WIP, but if it doesn't happen with it, there's always the next one. 

In the mean time my short term goal is to write ten short stories once I get my current novel edited and hopefully one gets picked up. If I can do that one small thing, I know I've gotten better and if I keep working maybe some good things will happen. Sure I'm in a hurry, but it's going to take as much time as it's going to take, not a second less or a second more. I don't sit and watch paint dry. I go and paint another room.


----------



## Delem (Aug 20, 2012)

When it happens when you need it - it is good. For me: I don't want to take a long start)


----------



## The Dark One (Aug 20, 2012)

Lorna said:


> I'm in a hurry to get this novel finished and up to the best standard possible quickly as I'm living on savings and when my savings run out, I'm going to have to get another job. As a philosophy post-graduate I find working as a cleaner or in a super market, the only jobs available at present, demoralising and soul destroying. At least if I've finished the book and it's on it's way to agents I have some kind of hope that all my time and money spent on education won't be a complete waste.


Seriously, do whatever it takes to improve your graduate work opportunities and treat writing as a serious hobby rather than a your Plan A to riches. That way madness lies.


----------



## JonSnow (Aug 20, 2012)

My writing is still improving by leaps and bounds, so I don't feel like my current WIP is anywhere near its peak quality...despite the fact I've been writing it (though it has changed dramatically from the original story) for 15 years. The good thing is, I have 3 books outlined and ready to be written.... so if anyone ever wants to publish book 1, the next two will be relatively easy to finish. I have a good day job... and I certainly don't plan on quitting it to become an author any time soon. If that WERE to ever happen, it would just be gravy. I don't think anyone should bank on it.


----------



## Whimsical (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm happy just to be able to make the time to write. I write for me. I write because I enjoy the process and benefit from it emotionally. Reaching this point and giving myself permission to make the time to write has been a huge success by itself. I don't expect to be published in a traditional sense. If I ever opt to make my work available to the general public, it will self-published as e-books.


----------



## Lorna (Aug 21, 2012)

@The Dark One



> Seriously, do whatever it takes to improve your graduate work opportunities and treat writing as a serious hobby rather than a your Plan A to riches. That way madness lies.



I think it's possible for some people to treat writing as hobby but to others it's a vocation. When I studied philosophy that was a vocation- reading the classics and writing new essays. Which is why I was gutted when I had to give up my PhD because I couldn't afford to self fund any longer. Writing fiction is a continuation of that vocation. 

Looking for graduate opportunities would mean I would have less time for writing and less chance of becoming a published writer quickly. It's a Catch 22 situation. It's in the conflict between needing to work to write and needing to write to stay sane that madness lies.


----------



## The Dark One (Aug 21, 2012)

I feel your pain sister...

I feel very strongly that it's a vocation in my case, but I've been lucky with my day jobs and quite frankly, I don't think I really started to make serious progress until I gave up the desperation and started treating writing as a really serious hobby.

Mind you, I haven't made that much progress and I've been writing seriously for 20 years and trying to get published for 15. 

My serious hobby now pays me a small income. It's enough to pay for a decent annual holiday but nowhere near enough to live on. And it took 20 years to get there.


----------



## Jess A (Aug 21, 2012)

Not in a hurry for me.

My other stuff, my journalism stuff, is more important at the moment. I am taking my time with this novel as a side project, but I refuse to give it up even when it gets difficult. If I get lucky, I will learn to write the sequels far more quickly, and I suppose I will have decisions to make as I doubt it will be a 'side project' when I have deadlines.


----------



## Chilari (Aug 21, 2012)

I write because I enjoy it, so I'm not really in a hurry, but I'd quite like to have a finished, fairly polished manuscript by the time of the World Fantasy Convention 2013 in Brighton, so that's given me something of a deadline. But really no hurry, beyond reaching the end of the story.


----------

